# Guess what i just ordered?



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a hint:
It starts with "S". It ends with "7320"

Here's another hint: 







Sam ash.com has ONE more in stock if anyone's interested.

2-3 day shipping, i should have it on monday or tuesday.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2007)

You son of a bitch. 

-e rep for you.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

You don't know how fucking excited i am


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 9, 2007)

Lucky. I have to wait for my tax return..


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2007)

I would be too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> Lucky. I have to wait for my tax return..



I threw it on the credit card. My tax return is going right towards it as soon as i get it.


----------



## Drew (Feb 9, 2007)

Fuck yeak, Ken! A full review, we trust, will follow.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2007)

Dude! Thats fuckin killer. I bet you cant wait to make sweet finger love to it.
Are ya gonna replace the PUs with something? Any def ideas?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Dude! Thats fuckin killer. I bet you cant wait to make sweet finger love to it.
> Are ya gonna replace the PUs with something? Any def ideas?



Yeah, im gonna put some stuff thats bright green in there  

i'm thinking something like Dsonic or D-Activator in the bridge and probably a PAF7 or AN7 in the neck. 




Drew said:


> Fuck yeak, Ken! A full review, we trust, will follow.



Of course, i'll see if one of my new roommates has a camera i can borrow as well, i dunno though.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

Haha so you didn't get one at GC the other day I take it!  Sons of bitches!   Very cool, if the Ibby neck was shaped like a Carvin I would be all over the S7320, but my hands cramp up with thin necks these days so I guess I'll have to see if that ZR bridge can be retrofitted somehow onto a Carvin...  Congrats man, enjoy it and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Sweet. Can I have it?


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 9, 2007)

Ha, ha... right on. It should stay in pretty good tune, eh? And good tone on top of that.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

Btw, here's a shot I took JUST for you Ken!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha so you didn't get one at GC the other day I take it!  Sons of bitches!   Very cool, if the Ibby neck was shaped like a Carvin I would be all over the S7320, but my hands cramp up with thin necks these days so I guess I'll have to see if that ZR bridge can be retrofitted somehow onto a Carvin...  Congrats man, enjoy it and let us know how it turns out!



Well apparently, someone was hallucinating when they saw it  ;p

Or else i'd have gotten that one. So this is the next best thing, but its also cool, because it is pristinely untouched by human hands. I went to like 5 guitar stores yesterday to see if anyone had any, and the Sam Ash in Clearwater said 'the online store has 2 in stock'. so i was like "alright, if they have any still after i get everythign taken care of on friday, its a sign then i was meant to have one"




niteliteboy said:


> Can I have it?



You crushed my hopes of getting one from guitar center : (


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2007)

holy shit. most excellent


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Ha, ha... right on. It should stay in pretty good tune, eh? And good tone on top of that.



I'll bring it by sometime, i'm sure it will be glorious in all ways concievable \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw, here's a shot I took JUST for you Ken!





Mind if i take part of that and use it for an avatar?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You crushed my hopes of getting one from guitar center : (



How about if I buy you a bottle of booze? Would you just hand it over then?


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## XEN (Feb 9, 2007)

Sweet mother of cool, Ken! Congrats on that one!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

noodles said:


>



they have one more, dave ;p 




nitelightboy said:


> How about if I buy you a bottle of booze? Would you just hand it over then?




Buy me 740$ worth of beer and you got a deal.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 9, 2007)

congrats Ken!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Mind if i take part of that and use it for an avatar?




See that's why I watermarked stuff before, because people would take it without permission!   Of course you may bro, it will be a killer avatar and makes sense, you have one on the way after all....


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Buy me 740$ worth of beer and you got a deal.



Cool...sounds like a usual night out for me  

Seriously though, forge some ungodly metal on it


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> they have one more, dave ;p



I just don't have the money, and I got rid of all my credit cards years ago. I'd have to sell something, and my collection is down to the point where everything is near and dear to me.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> See that's why I watermarked stuff before, because people would take it without permission!   Of course you may bro, it will be a killer avatar and makes sense, you have one on the way after all....


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ryan said:


>




YES!!! Re-sized perfection right there, nicely done Ryan!  Hit that shit Ken!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

I just resized it in PSP 

We came up with quite similar results though ;p


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> I just don't have the money, and I got rid of all my credit cards years ago. I'd have to sell something, and my collection is down to the point where everything is near and dear to me.



i know you've got a couple of 6 strings somewhere ;p


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2007)

lol v2








btw Matt, that was a great angle for that shot man! I like it cause it makes the headstock seem longer and skinnier. I'd +rep ya but i gota spread it around a bit ;D


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks bro, that's the same thing I thought when I grabbed that shot! It's a very photogenic guitar too... if only the neck was thicker! 

EDIT: Btw, Ryan if you don't mind... until I get home to work on photoshopping a new avatar, is it cool if I borrow my pic with the " \m/ " you added sir?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 9, 2007)

Bad ass, Ken!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> is it cool if I borrow my pic with the " \m/ " you added sir?



It's your picture man! 
Here's an 80px version so it doesnt get all pixelated


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## god_puppet (Feb 9, 2007)

Excellent, hope you enjoy it man 
Congrats


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'll bring it by sometime, i'm sure it will be glorious in all ways concievable \m/



Of that I am quite certain.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

This alone makes me jealous of you....






Sorry, I turned the flash off because all that chrome was throwing the light back at me!


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2007)

you whore. pics when she's in, clips, full blown review x2. first impressions are good, but it helps to know things hold up .

sod...i still need 850$ for my C7 FR.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool Ken. Definitely looking forward to a review of this. Interested to hear comparisons to the MIJ Saber 7s. Man I've never seen so much lust over a guitar due mainly t a trem, that must really be something special. If I didn't know better I'd say it dispensed beer too 

As for pickups, the D-Sonic or Evo would both be good choices for that guitar.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 9, 2007)

A friend of mine has 2 S1620FBNT's and 1 S1620TKS...all outfitted with EMG's, and they sound friggin good! The trem feels really good to wang on too. 1/2 floyd, 1/2 kahler is how I'd decribe it, but with little extra features to make it even more special.

Having said that, the trem is a major strong point, but I don't think people are goo goo for the trem only on this guitar. S's kick ass...ZR trems kick ass...7 strings kick ass....put that shit together....


----------



## Stitch (Feb 9, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Having said that, the trem is a major strong point, but I don't think people are goo goo for the trem only on this guitar. S's kick ass...ZR trems kick ass...7 strings kick ass....put that shit together....


+rep
You have just condensed about 6-7 months of discussion over the S7320 into just a few lines! Well Done!


----------



## Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats.  Looking forward to a review as well.


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone have a picture of the underside of the ZR trem? (6 or 7 string version)


[action=Scott]has thoughts-a-brewin[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome, Ken!


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> As for pickups, the D-Sonic or Evo would both be good choices for that guitar.



No way, Duncan Custom and Jazz all the way.

Just to piss you off.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 10, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Man I've never seen so much lust over a guitar due mainly t a trem, that must really be something special. If I didn't know better I'd say it dispensed beer too



You mean it doesn't ? 

Nah, they're cool trems. they're really ingenious. Ever since i played them on a S520, i've wanted a guitar with one. but they never made a 7 string model till now, or else i'd have had one a long time ago. everything bout the trem just oozes common sense. it comes with a intonation tool, you can adjust the spring tension with 1 thumbscrew in the back, etc. Plus i also thought that i'd like to have an S 7 string, and i decided it'd be either a 540S7 or Bust. but then they came out with this. The only thing that could make it better is if it had a maple fretboard or it had 24 frets. or both. but those are minor qualms for me really.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> No way, Duncan Custom and Jazz all the way.
> 
> Just to piss you off.



Thats a terrific combo, I agree totally Dave. I've just had some bad adventures in mud land with the Duncan Custom + mahogany/rosewood combos. I had that combo in a Schecter Blackjack C7 and it was abyssmal. With a maple board like the Washburn Sonic 7 it might fair better.


----------



## Naren (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats, Ken.  Dang cool guitar. I want that trem.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 10, 2007)

Ibanez needs to pull their head out their ass and sell ZR(6 and 7 string models) trems and market the hell out of them. They'd sell a shit load of them.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not sure about that so much...Like when those 7 string Kahlers were announced, I wanted to call Rob KxK to see if I could get one, but when the price came out....as Noodles said "it better say trans-trem on it somewhere for the money." 

If they sold the ZR only, theyd probably jack the price, and when you're already talkin' close to 400USD for a trem...how far away is the whole guitar you know?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 10, 2007)

whats so special about the zr trem?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> whats so special about the zr trem?



It makes you able to play like me.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 10, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I'm not sure about that so much...Like when those 7 string Kahlers were announced, I wanted to call Rob KxK to see if I could get one, but when the price came out....as Noodles said "it better say trans-trem on it somewhere for the money."
> 
> If they sold the ZR only, theyd probably jack the price, and when you're already talkin' close to 400USD for a trem...how far away is the whole guitar you know?



Well by market the hell out of them I should have added that it needs to be at a reasonable price. I wouldn't spend 400 on one either.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 10, 2007)

Kick ass, Ken! Congrats! I can't wait to get mine too! I have to wait until mid-March, but I don't mind. I got a nice "discount."


----------



## noodles (Feb 10, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Thats a terrific combo, I agree totally Dave. I've just had some bad adventures in mud land with the Duncan Custom + mahogany/rosewood combos. I had that combo in a Schecter Blackjack C7 and it was abyssmal. With a maple board like the Washburn Sonic 7 it might fair better.



I would argue that the chunk of mahogany in the Schecter is far too massive, which gives it more of a Les Paul type response. The Saber is much thinner, and never really sounded like your typical mahogany bodied guitar.


----------



## noodles (Feb 10, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> If they sold the ZR only, theyd probably jack the price, and when you're already talkin' close to 400USD for a trem...how far away is the whole guitar you know?





I'll buy one if the price is reasonable, but Ibanez parts prices are generally very prohibitive. I'll probably just wait a half a year or so, and snag a guitar off E-bay. I can always part it out down the road if I decided I really only want the trem.

Maybe someone will break the neck on theirs, and part it out.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Ibanez needs to pull their head out their ass and sell ZR(6 and 7 string models) trems and market the hell out of them. They'd sell a shit load of them.



Click this.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a few more pics of it i snagged off that guys ebay auction in Germany.
(oops,they're a bit large but i can't be arsed to resize them right now)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2007)

What a killer trem system.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't they make a D-tuner for the ZR trem?
I'm sure i've seen it on the 6-string version so i should imagine it'll just fit straight on the 7.
I think i'd prefer it in a black finish,but hell,i wouldn't turn down a chrome one if offered either.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 11, 2007)

All 3 of my friends 6 string S's had the detuner thingies. He took them off though.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes it does! You can buy it as a spare, and metalfiend666 seemed to think they would fit in their no pronlem. There was mention of it in the "Official S7 thread"...
Fuck what everyone says, that thing looks so goddamn hot - Korean or no...
Although the backplate for the trem looks _very_ thick...trick of the light i hope?


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 11, 2007)

Think they're Indonesian made rather than Korean.

It's all speculation (the playability/quality)until someone on this site get's their hands on one and we get a reliable verdict (cough.....KEN!!!...cough ).
Shannon should have his soon too hopefully.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Think they're Indonesian made rather than Korean.



The pics we've seen on the back of the headstocks have a serial number that starts with "C" indicating Korean (Indonesians have "I" serial numbers). 








Made In Korea ;p


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah,shit,i remember seeing that picture before now.
I'm sure someone on her the other day said they were Indonesian.

For that kinda' money it looks like it's gonna be a great guitar,wherever it was made.
When will yours be arriving Ken!!!


----------



## Rotten Deadite (Feb 13, 2007)

Dear Ken:

Put the guitar down and tell us about it.

Yours,

Everyone in the whole damn world.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2007)

YESSSSS!!!! I was just going to post to ask if you got it yet and saw the above picture! SWEET! Let us know everything later tonight!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

Rotten Deadite said:


> Dear Ken:
> 
> Put the guitar down and tell us about it.
> 
> ...



I'd love to, but im pretty much waiting for the doorbell right now 

The thing thats bothering me, is on the other side of the apartment complex, they're still constructing buildings so i keep hearing big trucks and getting my hopes up


----------



## bone777 (Feb 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Here's a hint:
> It starts with "S". It ends with "7320"
> 
> Here's another hint:
> ...



I got the one that Sam Ash had left.. It will ship today and be here hopefully by the end of the week.. It's a damn shame cause I canceled my order on the 8 string cause I can't wait til freakin June or July to get it.. Anyway Sam Ash will have to restock I guess..


----------



## skinhead (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah man!

I want to try it, here the Ibby seller said me that arrive in march.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn, damn, damn... my trip to Japan has been cancelled!!! So: no S7 for me - unless I can pick one up in New York when I go there in mid April.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

the dude i talked to at sam ash said that the new york store would be the first actual store to get them.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, that's good news! I'll either be staying on 48th or 49th Street (depending on which Radisson we'll be booked in to) - either way, I'll be _very_ close to Sam Ash and Mannie's... I guess there are a few possitive points, even if my Tokyo trip was cancelled.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

it'll probably be cheaper than getting it in japan, too, if what i hear is correct.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, probably - but apart from picking up an S7, I was really looking forward to:

a) Seing Tokyo,
b) Visiting my buddy Jared who works in Japan and
c) Trying out all those nice J-Customs (probably buying one of those as well)

Well, I guess work is work and there _are_ worse things than New York in the spring... I'll call up a few friends and we'll have a couple of nights on the town


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 13, 2007)

So has this guitar come in yet? i thought we had to wait till march or april

i just ordered one from sam ash too!


----------



## Carrion (Feb 13, 2007)

It's missing 2 frets. Or is it? DAMN! I want one now


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

well, it just got here. after lowering the action, and adjusting a few things, i gotta say. i'm really impressed. i didnt notice any of the flaws that were mentioned in the other thread, no sharp frets or bad fretwork or anything.

The neck is quite a bit thicker, its a bit thinner than a Schecter, but definately thicker than most Ibby's i've played. but i've got a universe and a conklin so i dont care if ONE of my guitars has a thicker neck. Pickups dont sound TOO bad really, i'm totally gonna replace them, but they work for now. Even though its the thinnest, its also the heaviest feeling guitar i now own (physical weight i mean). 

I was also able to get the action helluva low with no fretbuzz, which is awesome. and now what everyone was waiting for:
THe ZR7 FUCKING RULES.


----------



## XiXora (Feb 13, 2007)

congrats on your new guitar 

oh yeah, pix or it don't exist


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

XiXora said:


> congrats on your new guitar



thanks, i'll try to post some pics soon if i can borrow a camera. 


BTW, they ARE korean.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

these ZR's are badass, i can bend the 22nd fret to an E, and it barely moves... If you bend on the lower strings, it moves a bit more, but FAR FAR less than a floyd design. 

it does feels like the put a 10-52 set on here, these are definately going in favor of something around the lines of 9-64ish.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new arrival Ken 

Can wait to see an in-depth review of this baby!
I'm quite surprised about the thickness of the neck.
Would you say it's thicker than all of the other Ibby 7's you've played ?
What sort of shape is the profile of the neck ?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks \m/

the neck a D-shaped one, its a bit thicker than the new universes, i'd say. i havent played a nasty AX7 in a LONG time, so i cant compare there, but its thicker than most of the other ibby necks i've played. 
I think the thicker neck was intended to go after the shecter market share (Can't say i blame them there. when i bought my 007 back in the day, i had fucked up my hand and i think the fact that my main player for a while had a thick neck helped my hand recover, cause i didnt get pains i did from playing on a thinner neck).


----------



## kmanick (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn!!!!! congrats these look pretty sweet!
need to see the pics.
so excuse my ignorance someone please point me to a thread that discusses the "beauty" of these trems, oh and would one of these work on my Carvin?


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 13, 2007)

kmanick said:


> would one of these work on my Carvin?



Not without some serious modification by the looks of it.

Man,that Carvin is stunning as it is dude!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

kmanick said:


> Damn!!!!! congrats these look pretty sweet!
> need to see the pics.
> so excuse my ignorance someone please point me to a thread that discusses the "beauty" of these trems, oh and would one of these work on my Carvin?



i cant think of a thread offhand, but its like they took every thing you've ever hated about a trem and fixed it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

Where's the damn pics already?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

send me your goddamn camera ;p


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> send me your goddamn camera ;p



Give me your goddamn address.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 13, 2007)

God damn


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations man!! Glad to hear the guitar is impressive, please take LOTS of pics when you can!


----------



## Drew (Feb 13, 2007)

Ken has started trying to convince me to sell my Blackjack and buy one of these.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 13, 2007)

It'd be worth it drew.

do it

do it

do it

you know you want to


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

BTW, intonation tool = FUCKING GENIUS.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 13, 2007)

They gave you an intonation tool with the guitar??!?
That's not like Ibanez.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> They gave you an intonation tool with the guitar??!?
> That's not like Ibanez.



its part of the design of the trem, actually.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet, Ken! I ordered my last week & now I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## XiXora (Feb 13, 2007)

i dont understand how that tool works...
i have one on my s470dx but i stick it in the end and then what? They seem to screw into the saddle arm thing itself nothing really to latch onto? unless you supposed to physically pull them etc?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

XiXora said:


> i dont understand how that tool works...
> i have one on my s470dx but i stick it in the end and then what? They seem to screw into the saddle arm thing itself nothing really to latch onto? unless you supposed to physically pull them etc?



Well, i'll try to explain.

Basically, what you do is take the screw and put it into the end of the trem. then tighten it down (not too tight,you'll be turning it in just a bit). Next, take your allen screwdriver that fits on the string saddle (should be 2.5mm allen). loosen the screw up. now, you can use the screw that you insterted to the trem to move the saddle forwards and backwards incrementally, and tune and test intonation till you get it right. then all you do is lock the saddle back in and unscrew the adjustment screw. 



Shannon said:


> Sweet, Ken! I ordered my last week & now I can't wait to get mine!



Hell yeah dude. i like it more than the S7420.


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quick question Ken...are you able to lock the trem down from all movement entirely, similar to a tremol-no? I kept hearing rumors about this but never got confirmation and I don't see where or how you would lock it down at...


----------



## Naren (Feb 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> well, it just got here. after lowering the action, and adjusting a few things, i gotta say. i'm really impressed. i didnt notice any of the flaws that were mentioned in the other thread, no sharp frets or bad fretwork or anything.
> 
> The neck is quite a bit thicker, its a bit thinner than a Schecter, but definately thicker than most Ibby's i've played. but i've got a universe and a conklin so i dont care if ONE of my guitars has a thicker neck. Pickups dont sound TOO bad really, i'm totally gonna replace them, but they work for now. Even though its the thinnest, its also the heaviest feeling guitar i now own (physical weight i mean).
> 
> ...



See? I told ya! The other thread was just a bunch of people bitching about a guitar they'd never played because one person said that it sucked (and was completely wrong).

I might consider getting one of these in the future, mainly because of the ZR tremolo, but also because it looks sweet and played really really nice when I tried it out. Of course, I wouldn't have the money to buy it for at least 4-6 months (looks like I'm gonna get that raise I was dreaming about! )


----------



## Pablo (Feb 14, 2007)

Drache713 said:


> Quick question Ken...are you able to lock the trem down from all movement entirely, similar to a tremol-no? I kept hearing rumors about this but never got confirmation and I don't see where or how you would lock it down at...


No, it doesn't lock completely like the Tremol-no. Rather, it works in a similar fashion to Hipshot's tremsetter design, where additional springs return the trem to the neutral position.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

Drache713 said:


> Quick question Ken...are you able to lock the trem down from all movement entirely, similar to a tremol-no? I kept hearing rumors about this but never got confirmation and I don't see where or how you would lock it down at...



The literature that came with it didnt say anything about it, but with the quality of the design, i really dont see the need to lock it in place.



Naren said:


> See? I told ya! The other thread was just a bunch of people bitching about a guitar they'd never played because one person said that it sucked (and was completely wrong).
> 
> I might consider getting one of these in the future, mainly because of the ZR tremolo, but also because it looks sweet and played really really nice when I tried it out. Of course, I wouldn't have the money to buy it for at least 4-6 months (looks like I'm gonna get that raise I was dreaming about! )



pretty much. Its funny though, even though its so thin, like i said, its the heaviest guitar i own (Its just a bit heavier than the UV, but its WAY thinner). I shudder to think how much the guitar would weigh if it were the thickness of an RG 
I'd love to get some neon green accents on mine ASAP, too.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 14, 2007)

lol awesome ken. i wanna hear some sounds when you get around to it. doenst have to be a full song, just some kinda quick clip 
Green D-Activators ftw.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2007)

Dammit, I was hoping this thing would suck. Now I gotta think about buying an Ibanez.


----------



## XiXora (Feb 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, i'll try to explain.
> 
> Basically, what you do is take the screw and put it into the end of the trem. then tighten it down (not too tight,you'll be turning it in just a bit). Next, take your allen screwdriver that fits on the string saddle (should be 2.5mm allen). loosen the screw up. now, you can use the screw that you insterted to the trem to move the saddle forwards and backwards incrementally, and tune and test intonation till you get it right. then all you do is lock the saddle back in and unscrew the adjustment screw.



when you use that screw? do you physically screw the screw? i was pulling it physically to get my intonation correct. i got it i the ball park and i snapped a string doing it 

i will have another look at it cos i think one of my saddles slipped


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 14, 2007)

Dammit! I find myself thinking of getting one, i had an s540ltd ages ago, and the only reason i swapped it for a beat up RG was the neck profile being thinner than i liked...

...and i really should be going after a decent stand alone amp at the moment instead of exponentially growing the axe collection!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 14, 2007)

now i thought the body was basswood, why is it so heavy, i think the specks said it was 7 pounds


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 14, 2007)

Mahogany isn't it?


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Dammit, I was hoping this thing would suck. Now I gotta think about buying an Ibanez.



Well, what's wrong with that?


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Well, what's wrong with that?



I haven't historically been much of an Ibby fan - I've owned a bunch of RG series 6s and never got anything I liked out of them. The S Series I have generally liked, however...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad you like it Ken. Definitely not for me since I love the thinner Ibanez necks, but it's cool that it's not a dud and you enjoy it. Put an Evo in this you'll love it 

My S7420FM weighed about 5 pounds. I'm shocked to hear this is a heavy guitar. Maybe the "mahogany" they're using is different on these or something?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

XiXora said:


> when you use that screw? do you physically screw the screw? i was pulling it physically to get my intonation correct. i got it i the ball park and i snapped a string doing it
> 
> i will have another look at it cos i think one of my saddles slipped



yeah, you twist it like a screw. if you go to ibanez's website, they have a thing in the prestige manual about how to use ZR trems, and it details that in there. 



zimbloth said:


> Glad you like it Ken. Definitely not for me since I love the thinner Ibanez necks, but it's cool that it's not a dud and you enjoy it. Put an Evo in this you'll love it
> 
> My S7420FM weighed about 5 pounds. I'm shocked to hear this is a heavy guitar. Maybe the "mahogany" they're using is different on these or something?



yeah, i'm not sure what to put it in. . like i said i'm thinking D-Activators. i want something neon green, but that kinda limits my options to blazes (already have some in the UV), Evos, and D-Activators. i wish they did a D-sonic or X2n7 in green, but oh well. i'm curious about the d-activators anyway. Should be a fun experiment. they can only sound better than the stock pickups.. 

As far as mahogany, its funny. the heaviest and lightest guitars i've ever played have both been mahogany. i played a COW6 from Jackson at the store i used to work at, and it was feather light. like, it felt like you could spin it on your finger tip or something. Do like Harlem globetrotters do with basketballs. But then guitars like the S7 which are also mahogany are heavy as hell  
Comparatively its a bit heavier than my UV, but its SO ridiculously thinner, and thats whats mind blowing to me.


----------



## noodles (Feb 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> yeah, i'm not sure what to put it in. . like i said i'm thinking D-Activators. i want something neon green, but that kinda limits my options to blazes (already have some in the UV), Evos, and D-Activators.



http://www.universaljems.com/cart/bobbin.htm


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 14, 2007)

That's pretty cool, man. Glad to hear that's a decent guitar. I'm even getting a bit tempted, and the last fuckin' thing I need is another guitar. 

Why does Ibanez invent the next big thing in trems and then limit it almost entirely to their lower-level guitars?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Why does Ibanez invent the next big thing in trems and then limit it almost entirely to their lower-level guitars?



Well, its limited to only S's. there's S's across the board as far as quality. 

Noodles - I used that on my 1077XL. its cool, but its not the same. i NEED them to be so green i can taste it.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> That's pretty cool, man. Glad to hear that's a decent guitar. I'm even getting a bit tempted, and the last fuckin' thing I need is another guitar.



I'd say I'd buy your COW, but I hate the camo.




jacksonplayer said:


> Why does Ibanez invent the next big thing in trems and then limit it almost entirely to their lower-level guitars?



It also makes me wonder what it actually costs to make...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, its limited to only S's. there's S's across the board as far as quality.



True, but not so much in the U.S. market. We don't get all the fancy J-Custom S's. If Ibanez was bolder, they would add the ZR trem to the RG guitars, also, or at least to some of them. I just don't get their strategy.



eaeolian said:


> I'd say I'd buy your COW, but I hate the camo.



With my history you'll probably think I'm full of shit, but I intend to keep the COW even after my KXK arrives. I like the COW, and since I use both BEADGBE and BEADF#BE tunings, it's handy to have two 7-strings around. The Carvin is going to be on the market soon, however.

If I were to get and keep a third 7-string, an S7320 would be high on my list. We'll see...


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmm... i think i really must own this 



we need pics


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> True, but not so much in the U.S. market. We don't get all the fancy J-Custom S's. If Ibanez was bolder, they would add the ZR trem to the RG guitars, also, or at least to some of them. I just don't get their strategy.



I'd love nothing more to have a RG with a ZR, but ibanez wants product difference. so there wont be an RG with a ZR. They want the S to have something that the RG doesnt have. i think if they added 2 frets to the S on some models, they'd have a WHOLE bunch of RG converts.


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2007)

with all the possible sales of this guitar due to this thread, Ibanez ought to offer us a rebate!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

hell, i shoulda got mine for free!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd love nothing more to have a RG with a ZR, but ibanez wants product difference. so there wont be an RG with a ZR. They want the S to have something that the RG doesnt have. i think if they added 2 frets to the S on some models, they'd have a WHOLE bunch of RG converts.



Agreed. And the market differentiation thing is silly, I think. It didn't seem to be an issue back when they all came with Edges. The S and RG are so intrinsically different from each other, that I just don't see the need for such artifice. But then Ibanez seems (IMHO) to have been in a fog for some years now. You used to wonder what new and crazy thing they would come up next year, and now you wonder how they'll manage to screw over everybody but J-Custom buyers.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> hell, i shoulda got mine for free!



I'll take one for free too.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got a set of EMG's put aside for when I can stretch to one of these.


----------



## Bassies7string (Feb 15, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd love nothing more to have a RG with a ZR, but ibanez wants product difference. so there wont be an RG with a ZR...



There is also a practical reason. A ZR trem weighs a lot more than a pro-edge, making a RG with a ZR weigh more than a Les Paul... 
Just my


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm very tempted to get a ZR7 on it's own and have a custom RG body made for it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 15, 2007)

HELL FUCKING YEAH KEN!!!!! Glad you dig it bro! Damn.... Ibby with the ZR and a THICKER neck?!?! SWEET JESUS.... okay if guitar center gets one in and it doesn't play like poo I might have to sell some shit to pick one up now.... damn it!  I want to check out the neck thickness... if it's not like a "normal" wizard I might actually pick one of these up before I grab a carvin since it would be much cheaper.... hmmmm....


----------



## Stitch (Feb 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm very tempted to get a ZR7 on it's own and have a custom RG body made for it.


Nice idea. 

I'm still holding out for an S7420FMTW - surely they will depreciate in value now , no way...

Nice Ken. But next time, instead of buying a guitar, think "How will i photograph it?" Are you saying your guitar is more important than all of us?  Do you not know _anyone_ with a digital camera?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

Bassies7string said:


> There is also a practical reason. A ZR trem weighs a lot more than a pro-edge, making a RG with a ZR weigh more than a Les Paul...
> Just my



At this rate it already weighs more than an RG or UV.

Highgain - yeah, its the thickest neck i own right now. 

Stitch - i barely know anyone where i just moved to much less if someone has a camera. one of my new roommates asked me to go to the store with him today, so im gonna ask him when he wakes up.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 15, 2007)

i just cant understand why its so heavy, i though that sleek body would make it weight lots les or even the same due to the heavy trem, didnt they tell us it was basswood or is it something else?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i just cant understand why its so heavy, i though that sleek body would make it weight lots les or even the same due to the heavy trem, didnt they tell us it was basswood or is it something else?



It does weigh a lot less. imagine if it were as thick as an RG how much it would weigh.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 15, 2007)

its mahogany I think..


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> its mahogany I think..



yes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 15, 2007)

MK, have you played an Ibanez SZ before? Is the neck that thick, or just thicker than a regular wizard? I can't deal with Ibby prestige thin necks anymore, that's why I sold my RGA121. I like the bridge design and the body carve, but if the neck is still considered "thin" at all it might not be for me. Any chance at a more indepth description of how thick it is? I've never had a UV in my hands other than Popsyche's but even then I didn't get to play it, just checked it out so I can't tell what "thicker than a UV" really means in terms of neck thickness. It's not like a PRS Wide-Fat right? Carvin DC727 thick? Just a little thicker than the paper-thin Wizard? Arg wish I could see one in person!  Congrats again, regardless of whether or not I could play it without my hand cramping up, it's a very sweet-looking guitar!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

one of my old roommates has a SZ720. SZ's are BAD ASS guitars. if they made a 7 string SZ, i'd be on it for sure. i can't really AB though since its been a while since i played. i _THINK_ its a bit thicker though.

If you've ever played an older RG7620 (non striped neck), then its a smidgen thicker than that. Its still thinner than a Schecter neck. I dont know personally about the carvin 7 string neck. (i've only played Carvin 6's).


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah okay that helps a little bit then. I've owned two SZ720FMTGs and they were AWESOME guitars! The necks were killer and the tone was SO thick! Ugh kick myself for selling them sometimes! Well, hopefully I can check out an S7320 soon!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Ah okay that helps a little bit then. I've owned two SZ720FMTGs and they were AWESOME guitars! The necks were killer and the tone was SO thick! Ugh kick myself for selling them sometimes! Well, hopefully I can check out an S7320 soon!



Yeah my roommates SZ720 was sick as hell. he had an EVO and a PAF in the neck in there. Sweet jesus. He also has an RGT42BP. that was sick too.


----------



## noodles (Feb 15, 2007)

Ken, have you played a COW-7? I'd be curious to know how it compares to that, since my Soloist has the same neck profile.


----------



## XiXora (Feb 16, 2007)

What the ibanez site says about it


> WIZARD II Neck Dimensions
> Scale Length:	648mm/25.5"
> Width At Nut:	43mm
> Width At Last Fret:	56mm
> ...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 20, 2007)

OH SNAP! Its time for (Crappy) PICS!

(Lemme upload them really quick).


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 20, 2007)

oh maaan i wanna see them



noodles said:


> Ken, have you played a COW-7? I'd be curious to know how it compares to that, since my Soloist has the same neck profile.



your soloist has variable radiusing?


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> OH SNAP! Its time for (Crappy) PICS!
> 
> (Lemme upload them really quick).



Ooohhh....Pics at last

What's your verdict on the guitar now you've had it for a few days Ken ?
Is the ZR living up to your expectations ?

When are you gonna' get those green bits on it ?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice, Ken! Glad to hear you're enjoying it. I still love my S 7420 (still no problems with the Lo-Trs) but just from reading this thread over again, I want an S 7320.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry for the low quality pics, i'm returning the camera tomorrow and buying a better one


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2007)

OMFG PIX! Yeah those are pretty bad, lol. Nice looking guitar, though.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 20, 2007)

nice guitar, bad camera.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still confused. I read something in another thread about the ZR trem... can it be switched back and forth from floating to fixed bridge modes? Thanks for the pics, even low quality ones are appreciated!


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice looking guitar(s) Ken 
That UVBK is damn nice too.

Does the S7320 have a 'do not throw this in the Bin' type logo on the back of the headstock ? (the thing with the cross through it) 
I'm sure i could see one on the 'Apex2' headstock pics someone posted on Jemsite the other day.I might have mis-read the little logo thing though.



HighGain510 said:


> I'm still confused. I read something in another thread about the ZR trem... can it be switched back and forth from floating to fixed bridge modes?



No it can't.
A lot of people seem to be under this impression.
The new Kahler 7 and 8 string trems can but not the ZR.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 20, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Nice looking guitar(s) Ken
> That UVBK is damn nice too.
> 
> Does the S7320 have a 'do not throw this in the Bin' type logo on the back of the headstock ? (the thing with the cross through it)
> I'm sure i could see one on the 'Apex2' headstock pics someone posted on Jemsite the other day.I might have mis-read the little logo thing though.



Thx \m/

yeah, it has the little bin thing and it says "EU WEEE" below it.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 20, 2007)

AS if anyone is gonna' throw a fucking S7320 in the bin. 
That's conservation gone mad. 

"i was just about to put my guitar in the bin when i noticed a little symbol telling me not too,so i didn't" 

Sorry! It is 4.30AM over here and i need to go to bed now


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont get it either, it looks like a trash can with an "X" through it


----------



## Shawn (Feb 20, 2007)

Although the pics are bad, that guitar looks very sexy. So does the UV and the Conklin. Nice trio, Ken!


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2007)

sweet 

are you bringing all that to Jemfest?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 21, 2007)

This is probably old news and maybe a little off topic, but Drum City Guitar Land got the Apex's in stock for $699, I asked about them he said they're made in Indonesia.. yikes. The S7320 is Korea right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2007)

It looks like the back of Ken's headstock does say Made in Korea if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## noodles (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn, I want that bridge so fucking bad...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2007)

noodles said:


> Damn, I want that bridge so fucking bad...



You and me both Dave!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

Leon said:


> sweet
> 
> are you bringing all that to Jemfest?



Sure, if you guys want me to. 


zimbloth said:


> This is probably old news and maybe a little off topic, but Drum City Guitar Land got the Apex's in stock for $699, I asked about them he said they're made in Indonesia.. yikes. The S7320 is Korea right?


Yeah, the S7320 is Korean. 


And the bridge rules \m/


----------



## noodles (Feb 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> And the bridge rules \m/



How much have a workout have you given it? Does it still hold tune after extreme dive bombs and pull-ups? Can you do chirps and other Floyd tricks?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

noodles said:


> How much have a workout have you given it? Does it still hold tune after extreme dive bombs and pull-ups? Can you do chirps and other Floyd tricks?



Not sure what chirps are, but at your mention i just went and grabbed out my laptop and fired up AP Tuner, which is really accurate... i got it in tune as i could, and then beat the fuck out them trem for a a good minute or so. checked, it was still pretty much right where i left it. So i beat the fuck out of it some more. its still in tune \m/

I'm talking about like, hit a harmonic and pulling the bridge as far back as it'll go, then diving it then coming back up to neutral, then repeating the process, then getting some of the oldschool death metal 'lotsa pull offs on minor thirds while abusing the fuck out of the whammy bar' thing going on. still in tune. it rules \m/


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Not sure what chirps are, but at your mention i just went and grabbed out my laptop and fired up AP Tuner, which is really accurate... i got it in tune as i could, and then beat the fuck out them trem for a a good minute or so. checked, it was still pretty much right where i left it. So i beat the fuck out of it some more. its still in tune \m/
> 
> I'm talking about like, hit a harmonic and pulling the bridge as far back as it'll go, then diving it then coming back up to neutral, then repeating the process, then getting some of the oldschool death metal 'lotsa pull offs on minor thirds while abusing the fuck out of the whammy bar' thing going on. still in tune. it rules \m/



Man, sounds like you're having some fun with it!


----------



## noodles (Feb 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Not sure what chirps are



You know, I always get it confused. :lol

I can't remember if it is hitting a pinch or natural harmoic and smacking the bar, letting the whole bridge flutter, or slightly diving, hitting a pinch or natural harmonic, and letting the bar go, letting the note scoop up.



> I'm talking about like, hit a harmonic and pulling the bridge as far back as it'll go, then diving it then coming back up to neutral, then repeating the process, then getting some of the oldschool death metal 'lotsa pull offs on minor thirds while abusing the fuck out of the whammy bar' thing going on. still in tune. it rules \m/



Exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

noodles said:


> You know, I always get it confused. :lol
> 
> I can't remember if it is hitting a pinch or natural harmoic and smacking the bar, letting the whole bridge flutter, or slightly diving, hitting a pinch or natural harmonic, and letting the bar go, letting the note scoop up.



Well, the flutter isn't there, in the traditional sense, unless you pull out the one set of counter springs (Which you can easily do) then it will function exactly as a regular floating bridge with flutter and pull up when you do bends. but if you keep it as is, there's not as much flutter. as for the second thing, i love doing that, bottoming out the bar, and hitting a natural harmonic and pulling it all the way back. yeah, you can do that easy on there.


rg7420user said:


> Man, sounds like you're having some fun with it!



Yes, it was worth every cent. \m/


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmmm so I think Musiciansfriend.com made a boo-boo.... it says the S7320 has been discontinued!  They didn't even sell any yet.... 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Ibanez-S7320-Electric-Guitar?sku=512509


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

BEHOLD! REAL PICTURES!







Just in case you were still wondering.






The Triumvirate





Testing the zoom feature


----------



## DangerousTacos (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful guitars!

Love the S.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 21, 2007)

Son of a ... Congrats, Ken!

But i preffer UV Green.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 21, 2007)

these pictures are much better. although i kinda wish it wasn't all black. you definately need to get colored pickups.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> these pictures are much better. although i kinda wish it wasn't all black. you definately need to get colored pickups.




First thing im gonna do to it:
order green pickups, knobs and logo. \m/


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome... i'm assuming pickup selector switch too right?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> awesome... i'm assuming pickup selector switch too right?



yep \m/


----------



## Shawn (Feb 21, 2007)

Ken, those aftermarket green knobs (Strat style knobs which im a fan of) are great. The only thing is though, if you compare them to the knobs on the UV7BK, they look different, the color and the text ("VOLUME" and "KNOB") is smaller. I picked up blue ones for my white 7620 (knobs and switch tip) and they're cool but they have the smaller text, unlike the blue knobs you see on the Jem BFP and 770 DX blue. I then bought black ones and they were right (I compared them to my friend's black knobs on his satin Strat). 

In this pic, you can see that the blue knobs are different than the other Strat style knobs~






The text is smaller and the color isn't as vibrant~






Kosaku's UV7BKs~









See the difference in the knobs? He told me that he had to put the aftermarket ones on one of his BKs (He bought it without knobs).


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Ken, those aftermarket green knobs (Strat style knobs which im a fan of) are great. The only thing is though, if you compare them to the knobs on the UV7BK, they look different, the color and the text ("VOLUME" and "KNOB") is smaller. I picked up blue ones for my white 7620 (knobs and switch tip) and they're cool but they have the smaller text, unlike the blue knobs you see on the Jem BFP and 770 DX blue. I then bought black ones and they were right (I compared them to my friend's black knobs on his satin Strat).



Well, i know that some of them are different. my old roommate's RG7420 had them. they were a bit darker than the UV knobs. i think i can order them from DiMarzio, and if not, there's OEM Universe knobs on ebay occaisionally.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, i know that some of them are different. my old roommate's RG7420 had them. they were a bit darker than the UV knobs. i think i can order them from DiMarzio, and if not, there's OEM Universe knobs on ebay occaisionally.


Awesome. 

I love those knobs the most. I think they'd look cool on an S too. 

I've thought about getting some for my S but I want those old knobs on the old Saber basses and Radius guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I love those knobs the most. I think they'd look cool on an S too.



As much as i hate to admit it, i got the idea of dressing up the S7 as a UV from Kron. I remember in the 7th heaven vid one of them had a 540S7 with a swirl and green dots on it. So i was like "Hmmmmmmm...." Then i came up with the idea of doing the same thing, except going after the UV7BK look, cause thats my thing.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I remember that, I still have that vid too..lol. I love the UV7BK look too.  Me, i'd like to get white appointments on my S, at least pickups anyway.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibanez-style-gr...ryZ47076QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

idk if this is good enough for you ken, but thats all i'm finding right now. doesn't look quite neony enough though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibanez-style-gr...ryZ47076QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> idk if this is good enough for you ken, but thats all i'm finding right now. doesn't look quite neony enough though.



http://cgi.ebay.com/GREEN-Strat-JEM...670QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140088551382


hehe


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 21, 2007)

ahhh...how the hell am i missing these? i guess all you need now are switch tip and pickup covers. found those yet?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

you can order the tips from DiMarzio. when i get the guitar paid off, i'm gonna buy a pair of neon green D-Activators, and the knobs and everythign all at once and just go all out.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 21, 2007)

so i assume when dimarzio says green it means NEON green right? cuz all the musicians friends catalogs make it look kinda dark.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Feb 21, 2007)

I wonder how this would look on the FMTT S series... gives me ideas...

Nah, I'll just get one of these, and do similar to you Ken, but try and replace the dots too \m/


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> so i assume when dimarzio says green it means NEON green right? cuz all the musicians friends catalogs make it look kinda dark.



"Vivid Green" is what they call it. so yeah, that. i'd assume since DiMarzio did the pickups as well, the knobs and switchtips would be color coordinated.

Tacos -- you could just put the ZR7 on the S7420... that'd be cool as hell \m/ 

I think the coolest thing about the lineup of guitars i have right now, is that they're all made out of different wood, basswood (UV), Mahogany (S) & Cherry (GTG7T)... Viva La Variety ;p


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

Heads up, AMS has these in stock. You can do the $233 a month thing. I'm almost tempted, just because I have a set of DiMarzio D-Activators with no guitar to put them in


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

lemme have yours ;p


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

Im really curious what the neck model sounds like in the bridge. The neck model is hotter than most bridge pickups as is.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2007)

Some guys on the SD forum use the Jazz and Distortion neck models in the bridge, it just sounds different is really all...I think the Diactivator might be EQ'd too bright to stick in the bridge but it might be kind of like the Pearly Gates or Full Shred brightness.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 23, 2007)

Right on, dude. Looks like a really great guitar. Man, you're building up quite the collection of sweet axes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Right on, dude. Looks like a really great guitar. Man, you're building up quite the collection of sweet axes.



True that, i just need some more neon- colored stuff


----------



## jakeskylyr (Feb 23, 2007)

Ken, I tinkered with one in Sam Ash the other day for a few minutes (I couldn't stay long) and the ZR-7 did seem pretty damn sweet. My only personal gripe about the ZR all along was the standard threaded style arm. I know you're all about the Edge (in it's many forms) so what is your take on the threaded arm? The one I played seemed to have good tension and little wobble, but how does yours seem? Does it seem like it will hold up?

I remember in 95 when I got my first RG with a *gasp* Lo-TRS II the thing was nice and snug for like a week . My first mod was to put in a receptacle and arm from a Lo-Pro. You think that would be a necessary type of mod (or even possible) on the ZR?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

i dont know if its possible, but after having the guitar for, what a week or so, now, i think it'll hold up quite well. it doesnt really screw in the same way a regular screw in bar does. you screw it in, and then tighten up the collar nut thingy, and you can adjust the bar by spinning it. i keep mine in there pretty tight so the bar is parallel with the body, facing away from the bridge unless i grab it, which is actually kinda cool. 

I wouldn't MIND having the pop in bar, for sake of convenience (it takes less time to take off, no big deal really), and backwards compatibility, but the bar thats in there seems to be holding up quite well, so, if it ain't broke...


----------



## forelander (Feb 24, 2007)

How does changing tunings go with these trems? I like to play in drop a and drop d and drop AD a lot so is it easy or a pain like all trems? They're not tremol-no compatable are they?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 26, 2007)

forelander said:


> How does changing tunings go with these trems? I like to play in drop a and drop d and drop AD a lot so is it easy or a pain like all trems? They're not tremol-no compatable are they?



they have a d-tuner thing yuo can buy for it. they aren't tremol-no compatible, but you really don't need it here. adjusting the tuning is really easy, but i dont do it generally, because i only use derivations of standard tuning (B standard, Bb standard, A Standard)


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 26, 2007)

Scallops? Not to be blasphemous, but I think it would rule. ???


----------

